# Recording Hiccups



## kerplunk

Disappointing to see my TIVO managed to miss recording 7 programs over the past couple of days with the message

The programme was not recorded because either the Set Top Box is not authorised for this channel, the programme was not purchased, or the programme was not available in your area.

Very disconcerting as one of the joys of a series 1 was not having to check if something has recorded or not.


----------



## geekspeak

I just switched on to a message that I am not authorised to watch "Sky News"  Had to turn over and back for it to work. First time it has happened for me. As far as i know, no missed recordings yet.


----------



## cwaring

kerplunk said:


> Very disconcerting as one of the joys of a series 1 was not having to check if something has recorded or not.


You never actually checked whether or not something/anything was ever going to be recorded?  I did; every other day, if not daily.


----------



## Brangdon

kerplunk said:


> Very disconcerting as one of the joys of a series 1 was not having to check if something has recorded or not.


For me it's more or less the opposite. The way the s1 box controlled my set-top box was very flakey. Sometimes the set-top box would get itself into a state where it wanted someone to press OK to clear a message. That would ruin all future recordings until I checked and noticed.

Also, for a while I had a specific problem where my cat would change channels without the TiVo knowing. It did this via an infra-red device on its collar that also unlocks its cat-flap. The old set-top box must have had appalling error-detection on its infra-red receiver to get fooled by that.

And of course, both new and old TiVo can fail to record because of poor guide data.


----------



## kerplunk

Another three failed recordings out of five last night


----------



## cwaring

You are certainly living up (or maybe down?!) to your username


----------



## sarah1967

Can you delete items from the recording hiccups page


----------



## cwaring

Basically, no. (I like the easy questions )


----------



## dannylau

I was on holiday for just over 2 weeks and my Tivo recorded every single program that I asked it to flawlessly about (40 hours worth) and that's more than my old Sky HD box used to do, many's the time I came back from a break to a weeks worth of "failed" recordings


----------



## deshepherd

dannylau said:


> I was on holiday for just over 2 weeks and my Tivo recorded every single program that I asked it to flawlessly about (40 hours worth) and that's more than my old Sky HD box used to do, many's the time I came back from a break to a weeks worth of "failed" recordings


This has been the greatest positive for the VM-TiVo over my old V-box + S1 TiVo ... the IR repeater setup was only ever ~95% accurate (was better until original Pace V-box died and was swapped for a SciAtlanta replacement) so always had to accept a few recordings would fail ... standard mode was responding to a channle change digit twice and mainly this was a change to one of the "main" channels (BBC1/2, ITV. Ch4) in the 10x range would be seen by V-box as 110 - so often ended up with a program on "Living" instead of what we wanted .... then 110 became LivingHD and changing to that channel resulted in the "you don't receive this channel, press OK to do anything other than read this message" screen which then lost any subsequent recording till we either notice this or the next 2am power cycle reset from a timer on the V-box power socket.

Not having these failures has been a real positive ... only issue now is losing the last minute of programs which over-run their scheduled slot - makes us realize how amazing "endpad" was!


----------



## Karnak

deshepherd said:


> ... then 110 became LivingHD and changing to that channel resulted in the "you don't receive this channel, press OK to do anything other than read this message" screen which then lost any subsequent recording till we either notice this or the next 2am power cycle reset from a timer on the V-box power socket.


Damn, wish I'd thought of that at the time. Many was the time I lost a lot of recordings (over several days) due to some kind of message on the cable box that required intervention.


----------



## kerplunk

As this thread has been resurrected I'd like to point out that my Tivo settled down and I don't think I've had that message for a couple of months.


----------



## Zaichik

Oh, good....


----------



## brightonjohn

Think this looks like the right thread for this observation. I tried to watch Scott and Bailey from 'My Shows' only to discover that this Sunday's show (19th June) was actually another recording of Case Histories, which I had already watched and deleted.

Very strange!


----------



## cwaring

If so that's nothing to do with VM or Tivo as DG has S&B in that slot as well.


----------



## brightonjohn

cwaring said:


> If so that's nothing to do with VM or Tivo as DG has S&B in that slot as well.


Not sure I understand your reply.
I have series links to both S&B and Case Histories set up and both showed as having been correctly recorded. But what the TiVo had actually recorded this Sunday was, in fact, two copies of Case Histories, one of which it was falsely claiming to be Scott and Bailey.


----------



## jethrouk

Recording hiccups shouldn't be in a separate menu

There should be one menu for all 'Planned recordings' and any planned recordings that wont take place should appear along side those that will (not tucked away in separate menu you never look at until you've already missed a recording) - then you can make more informed judgement and delete any clashes at will (as per V+)


----------



## sjp

but there's many more hiccups than recordings, on the 6 hour repeat channels you'll have at least 3 hiccups per recording.


----------



## cwaring

brightonjohn said:


> Not sure I understand your reply.


I assumed CH had been recorded instead of S&B. Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## brightonjohn

cwaring said:


> I assumed CH had been recorded instead of S&B. Apologies for the confusion.


Yes - it had.


----------



## cwaring

More confusion  I meant that I assumed that ITV had put CH on instead of S&B; ie changed the schedule for some reason.

Note to self: Learn to express yourself better the first time 



jethrouk said:


> Recording hiccups shouldn't be in a separate menu


No they shouldn't because that would be a very "busy" -not to mentioned messy - screen and people would be, rightly, complaining that it was too complicated.


----------



## brightonjohn

cwaring said:


> More confusion  I meant that I assumed that ITV had put CH on instead of S&B; ie changed the schedule for some reason.
> 
> Note to self: Learn to express yourself better the first time
> 
> No they shouldn't because that would be a very "busy" -not to mentioned messy - screen and people would be, rightly, complaining that it was too complicated.


And they would be showing BBC programmes on ITV as well!

Now its happened again only this time trying to watch 'Lie to Me' brings up David Wulliams. What the hell is going on?


----------



## cwaring

brightonjohn said:


> What the hell is going on?


I haven't got the slightest clue 

I'm usually quite good with Tivo-related stuff but this one's got me beat!


----------



## dannylau

last night the tv listing for sky 1 was very very wrong 

According to my Tivo lie to me was on Sky 1 HD at 11pm after an idiot abroad, according to my next door neighbours V+ lie to me was on at 10pm for 30 mins followed by wall of fame from 10:30 to 11:30 followed by an idiot abroad, according to Sky tv listings lie to me was on at 10pm followed by wall of fame for 30 mins followed by an idiot abroad at 11:30pm the Virgin TV listing for the Tivo showed the same as the V+ box,the sky boxes showed the same as the Tivo apparently

as far as I can make out sky tv listing was correct but all pvrs were incorrect in one way or another


----------



## brightonjohn

dannylau said:


> last night the tv listing for sky 1 was very very wrong
> 
> According to my Tivo lie to me was on Sky 1 HD at 11pm after an idiot abroad, according to my next door neighbours V+ lie to me was on at 10pm for 30 mins followed by wall of fame from 10:30 to 11:30 followed by an idiot abroad, according to Sky tv listings lie to me was on at 10pm followed by wall of fame for 30 mins followed by an idiot abroad at 11:30pm the Virgin TV listing for the Tivo showed the same as the V+ box,the sky boxes showed the same as the Tivo apparently
> 
> as far as I can make out sky tv listing was correct but all pvrs were incorrect in one way or another


No surprising that I ended up with Wall of Fame then. Certainly seems to solve that particular puzzle. TA!


----------



## sjp

back to back lie to me programmes (note the plural) probably didn't help. Sky+ did try an on the fly epg update as my dual recordings set for the hour long lie to me and an idiot abroad didn't work so well on my box as lie to me got clashed out at about 2 minutes. the later, and now correct, an idiot abroad recorded fine on my sky+ box.

we got caught up with lie to me last night and will be watching the "an idiot abroad" lie to me episode today as i can't be trusted to not delete it 

the correct lie to me is hopefully correctly scheduled on sky1 and 2 a couple more times this week if you need it.


----------



## jethrouk

sjp said:


> but there's many more hiccups than recordings, on the 6 hour repeat channels you'll have at least 3 hiccups per recording.


You're quite right - there's too much - maybe leave them where they are


----------



## cwaring

dannylau said:


> as far as I can make out sky tv listing was correct but all pvrs were incorrect in one way or another


As was DigiGuide:

10pm Wall Of Fame
10:30pm An Idiot Abroad
11:30pm Spartacus

Looks like Sky changed their schedules at the last minute; so there's nothing *anyone* could have done about it.


----------



## sjp

in my 10 year S1 + VM tivo use i maybe used "hiccups" a very few times a month, mind you i'm a dyed in the wool ARCF*



















*anally retentive control freak


----------



## sjp

oops, i thought the david walliams show was also called lie to me. hey, it had one word the same - come fly with me :


----------

